# Netherland dwarf color breeding



## Bunnyfox00 (May 12, 2019)

What colors would be best to breed to my otter black netherland dwarf bunny for showable colors? My options are otter black, otter blue, frosty, siamese sable, fawn, opal, and REW.


----------



## SableSteel (May 12, 2019)

Black otter or blue otter would be your best choices. Avoid the frosty or fawn, you don't want to mix non-extension/wide-band colors with otter, as you'll be making rabbits that carry fox which isn't showable. The REW can be used only if its pedigree is from otters or compatible colors. The sable and opal would likely give you showable colors (otter and chestnut, respectively), but not as consistent in quality (band color and rufus could be less than ideal). You'd be best off choosing between compatible colors based on which one has better type. That's often the otters.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 16, 2019)

Somewhat related question... I apologize for my ignorance here but what is the difference between a blue otter and a siamese smoke pearl marten? My buck is siamese smoke pearl marten according to his breeder but he looks similar to blue otters to me. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## SableSteel (Jun 17, 2019)

Smoke pearl martens are similar to blue otters - only one gene apart. Smoke pearl martens are siamese smoke pearls with tan markings, while blue otters are blues with tan markings. Smoke pearls are one of my favorite colors in dwarfs, I used to breed them, and they are considerably more rare than blue otters. The one in your profile picture looks like a smoke pearl marten to me. The correct term is smoke pearl marten by the way - siamese is only used for the solid colored shaded rabbits in dwarfs. 

The two visible differences are:
*Smoke Pearl Marten:*
-base color is darker gray on the head and feet, and fades out to a lighter gray on the body
-markings are entirely white

*Blue Otter:*
-base color is an even tone of gray throughout the whole body
-markings are white edged with fawn (this fawn is usually most visible behind the ears - blue otters usually have cream or fawn color behind the ears instead of white)

There's also another similar color, between the two:
*Blue Silver Marten:*
-base color is an even tone of gray throughout the whole body
-markings are entirely white


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 17, 2019)

SableSteel said:


> Smoke pearl martens are similar to blue otters - only one gene apart. Smoke pearl martens are siamese smoke pearls with tan markings, while blue otters are blues with tan markings. Smoke pearls are one of my favorite colors in dwarfs, I used to breed them, and they are considerably more rare than blue otters. The one in your profile picture looks like a smoke pearl marten to me. The correct term is smoke pearl marten by the way - siamese is only used for the solid colored shaded rabbits in dwarfs.
> 
> The two visible differences are:
> *Smoke Pearl Marten:*
> ...


Thank you! That was a great explanation! I didn't know smoke pearl martens were so rare, that explains why he was so expensive. I absolutely adore his coloring, he is so cute! And the tops of his hind legs are also white. He's a handsome boy!


----------

